# Meet our still unamed babies!



## nonapaulness (May 22, 2007)

We have finally got some pictures taken of our two new rats, we have only had them since Monday. Having a real hard time naming them....any suggestions???

They are both female and although the smaller one looks asleep on the pictures, dont be fooled she looks like she could be the dominant one, because when they are playing it is always the marked one that gives in and rolls on her back!! Very cute tho......

Can anyone tell us what variety they are, we think we know but being new to all this would be nice to have another opinon.....

Paul and Fiona


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The bottom one looks like a standard earred black hooded, but the top... the darkness makes it hard to tell color...

Fawn self maybe?


----------



## nonapaulness (May 22, 2007)

Thats what we thought, one Marked Hooded and maybe a Champagne Self


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're so cute! Love the picture of the baby sleepng


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

AWWW! BEEEBEEES *Steals*


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Can you get a better picture of the first girl? You really can't see her well at all, at least not color-wise.

The second girl is definitely an agouti hooded.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

so cute!!


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Hi Night, can you please tell me what a agouti hooded is. It has the same markings as one of mine. I dont know much about breeds or colours yet.

The rats are so cute.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

lina said:


> Hi Night, can you please tell me what a agouti hooded is. It has the same markings as one of mine. I dont know much about breeds or colours yet.
> 
> The rats are so cute.


I'd suggest looking through this website...
http://www.ratspacnw.org/non-agouti.htm

It's got good color and marking references if you click through the different pages.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the website. I have learnt a lot on here tonight.


----------

